# Unknown languages: Mutto takiwaree



## PepinMalin

Hi! A friend of mine got this text message: "mutto takiwaree?" with no context. I have no idea what language that is, nor what it means. Can anyone give me a hint?


----------



## linguist786

It sounds like Swahili, but I can't be sure.


----------



## divisortheory

looks sort of like Thai to me, but I don't know a single word of Thai, so there's my uneducated guess


----------



## Outsider

PepinMalin said:


> I have no idea what language that is, nor what it means. Can anyone give me a hint?


That's hard, with just two words. Do you have any context?


----------



## PepinMalin

The rest of the message was in Japanese. It said "_Arigato _NameOfThePerson_-kun... Mutto takiwaree??? Konishiwa..._". It came out of nowhere, without more context. Strange, right?


----------



## Outsider

It could be Japanese, too...


----------



## divisortheory

well if it's japanese it certainly isn't spelled according to any standard system.  mutto can mean offended, but if it's not using a standard spelling method, then maybe the person is just misspelling stuff and maybe it's muttu (6).  takiwaree is totally out there though, if it's japanese the spelling is butchered bad enough that i don't know if it can be figured out without more context.


----------



## panjandrum

Maori?

No particular reason except that's what came to mind when I read it - and it sounds vaguely familiar.


----------



## Outsider

I thought of Maori, too, but really, it could be any Austronesian language. Another possibility is some kind of archaic or dialectal Japanese. A web search turns up just this thread.


----------



## divisortheory

The person speaking does not seem to be a native speaker of Japanese just based on the rest of the Japanese in the sentence, so i don't think it's something as complicated as an archaic dialect.

Edit: _tatakiwaree_ could mean "smash it!!" in japanese, if we're going with the misspelling theory.


----------



## IxOhOxI

That's definitely not Thai nor Japanese. I don't know for certain but my guess is Tagalog.


----------

